

Profiling and Optimizing in Go - mmastrac
https://github.com/bradfitz/talk-yapc-asia-2015/blob/master/talk.md

======
nulltype
The recent addition in Go 1.5 of an execution tracer is also interesting:
[https://golang.org/cmd/trace/](https://golang.org/cmd/trace/)

------
616c
As a very green programmer, not just the tooling, but workflow blog posts and
presentations like these are a god send!

I wish learn x in my y minutes could pay people, especially those with weight
in their respective language communities like Brad Fitz, called Straighten
Spaghetti in X by Y Minutes or Less.

I might pay for that.

------
tbrock
I was so disappointed when I realized I couldn't profile on OSX without a
kernel patch. I wonder if there is any path towards enabling that in the
future.

~~~
nkozyra
You can definitely do this on OSX.

~~~
zero_iq
To be fair, that's not always been the case. Last time I tried the profiler
under OS X, it all seemed to work, but the actual figures produced by the
profiler were nonsense. Other platforms seemed unaffected. That was quite a
while ago. If they've fixed it, then great.

EDIT: It seems a kernel patch is required to get it to work correctly on the
Mac:
[http://godoc.org/rsc.io/pprof_mac_fix](http://godoc.org/rsc.io/pprof_mac_fix)

